# Keyboard Dell AT101W doesn't work on Dell Optiplex



## visconti (Jul 12, 2006)

Because the Dell support team has let me down, this post:

Two weeks ago I bought a Dell Optiplex 620GX. Would like to connect my old Dell-keyboard AT101W to it (through a PS2-to-USB adaptor). However, as soon as I plug in the keyboard, Windows XP comes telling me it has spotted an unknown device. When I order the Wizzard to find an appropriate driver, it cannot find one. So, the keyboard stays as dead as a doornail. The same problem occurs while trying to plug in another Dell-keyboard (SK-8000).

It's hard for me to believe this problem can't be solved. 

Thanks in advance!
Visconti


----------



## PC eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Just like the Microsoft and Logitech model keyboards that utilitize usb if not plugged direct into the PS2 jack a driver or drivers have to be available for Windows to properly recognise the make and model keyboard. You would have to have a Dell disk or download direct from Dell for this.


----------



## visconti (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks for the answer PC Eye. Sadly Dell doesn't offer a suitable driver. Would it be possible for a non-Delll programmer to write one?


----------



## PC eye (Jul 13, 2006)

There maybe some type of generic driver that would work or you simply need to plug into the PS2 port with an adapter that will work on older models. Keyboards for the old IBM 286-586 systems were able to run on later boards with a reducer type adapter. You would probably find that in a store like Radio Shack or some place that deals with pc accessories.


----------

